# [SOLVED] 2003 Impala No START



## blacklites (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello to all. I get a 2003 Impala with 3.8 engine. the problem with this Impala like so many others, stalling while driving. Fuel pump and ignition module changed and nothing better still same . Yesterday my mechanic replaced the crank sensor the one behind the harmoinc balancer and since the car wont start at all. again replaced it with another AC delco crank sensor assuming it is deffected but the car still wont start, and the engine is backfiring while cranking. my question is: is there is a certain procedure to install the harmonic balancer. because the car was running fine when i drove it in. or what could the problem now? your help is appriciated.
thanks


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: 2003 Impala No START*

Good Evening blacklites, i would be inclined to refit the original sensor, then see what happens.

It almost sounds like the wrong part has been fitted.

As far as the balancer is concerned it should be keyed, so should be virtually impossible to fit incorrectly. 

Unless the key had been dislodged during the work and was fitted haphazardly.

Was the balancer actually removed during this work?

The engine dying could be any number of items, was it running properly at high RPMs or just stalling at idle?

Have you pulled the codes?

Others will have different ideas.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: 2003 Impala No START*

Good afternoon
As qldit responded it's almost impossible to install the balancer incorrectly.Now you need a scan tool, even a cheap one.With it you would watch for RPM while cranking.This is a good ck of the crank sensor operation-no RPM no sensor op.Next look at cam sync and injector pulse width,Mass air flow etc.On some GM engines cam and crank are read off the same sensor.It needs to be adjusted properly so the pulley slots don't hit it.If these items ck ok then its back to basics-spark,fuel pressure etc.A quick ck of Mass air flow is to disconnect it.The ECU will substitute it's own value,enough to limp in.
Good luck ,Cardoc


----------



## blacklites (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: 2003 Impala No START*

Gentlemen , thank you very much for ur help and the mystry is solved, and you guys are right and i guess my mechanic brain was not there when he put back the harmoinc balancer. because today after pulling out the pulley there was no crankshaft key at all. again,,thanks alot to both of you.

Moe


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Afternoon blacklites, oh that is terrific, all is well that ends well!

He won't do that again, that is for sure!

Congratulations, well done!

Thankyou for the feedback.

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Good evening.
As qldit wrote alls well... A simple mistake like that teaches a lot of lessons well remembered.Been there done that.
Have fun and good luck.
Cardoc
PS Iwish they taught typing when i was in tech school!


----------



## qldit (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Morning cardoc, there is nothing wrong with your typing that a beautiful young typing teacher sitting on your knee wouldn't fix!

I like your style there!!

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## cardoc (Apr 15, 2007)

Yeah..That woould work or at least get my attention.
Have a good day.
Cardoc


----------

